# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Forbesfone Sim card

## RASTAVIPER

Παιδιά αυτό είναι VOIP;
https://www.forbesfone.com/

Πώς έχει τόσο χαμηλές χρεώσεις σε τόσες χώρες;

----------


## sdikr

Συνήθως αυτές είναι κανονική υπηρεσία μέσω roaming, απλά κάνουν συμφωνίες με διάφορους παρόχους ώστε να σου δώσουν αυτές τις τιμές 
Αυτή για παράδειγμα είναι νούμερο Αγγλίας,  αξίζει αν ταξιδεύεις αρκετά

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Βρήκα ήδη καρτούλα, απλά σκέφτομαι αν αξίζει να βάλω τα λεφτά να υπάρχουν.
Δεν βρήκα πουθενά πληροφορίες για το αν τα χρήματα λήγουν κάποια στιγμή ή μπορείς να τα αφήσεις για όσο καιρό θες χωρίς χρήση.

----------


## sdikr

> Βρήκα ήδη καρτούλα, απλά σκέφτομαι αν αξίζει να βάλω τα λεφτά να υπάρχουν.
> Δεν βρήκα πουθενά πληροφορίες για το αν τα χρήματα λήγουν κάποια στιγμή ή μπορείς να τα αφήσεις για όσο καιρό θες χωρίς χρήση.


Το αναφέρει, 365 μέρες,  μια χαρά θα έλεγα

----------


## sdikr

Κρίμα,  είχε πολύ καλές τιμές + τον 1 χρόνο διάρκεια  (το support έπασχε λίγο αλλά οκ) 




> We regretfully inform you that the roaming services provided by Forbesfone will be suspended, as of 31st of August, 2017.
> 
> Forbesfone has always been committed to offer the best possible experience with regards to its portfolio of products, and in order to achieve this, the company will have to stop its roaming services to allow for the development of better service offerings.
> 
> As such, all roaming services offered by Forbesfone up until today, including the use of the Forbesfone roaming SIM, voice, data, SMS, conference calling services and top ups will no longer be available as from the 1st of September. Auto top ups and replacement of SIM card features will be deactivated with immediate effect for all customers.
> 
> Whilst there is no need to return any device or SIM card, the service will cease on the 31st of August. The Pebble WiFi Device can still operate as such by replacing the Forbesfone SIM with any other SIM card of your choice and through the correct tweaking of device settings.
> 
> Current credit balance in your Forbesfone account will be valid until the 31st of August, after which any remaining credit will be refunded to the default credit card currently saved on your account.
> ...

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Το ψιλοπεριμενα.
Εδώ Μάλτα είχα πετύχει έναν Promoter που τις έδινε τσάμπα δέκα δέκα.
Όταν φτάνει σε τέτοια φάση η εταιρεία, δεν πάει καλά το πράγμα.

----------


## Vasileios

Service has been suspended
FOR ANY QUERIES PLEASE CONTACT HELP@FORBESFONE.COM

https://www.forbesfone.com/

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Τώρα που αυτή έκλεισε έχουμε άλλη πρόταση για κάρτα με καλές τιμές DATA για χρήση μέσα στην Ευρώπη;

----------


## sdikr

> Τώρα που αυτή έκλεισε έχουμε άλλη πρόταση για κάρτα με καλές τιμές DATA για χρήση μέσα στην Ευρώπη;


Εγώ πήγα προς xxsim,  για τα sms βασικά (0.06)   απλά έχει θέμα οτι για Κλήση κάνει callback,   για data είναι λιγο τσιμπημένη στα 0.20 το MB, καλύτερες απο Planetsim

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Εγώ πήγα προς xxsim,  για τα sms βασικά (0.06)   απλά έχει θέμα οτι για Κλήση κάνει callback,   για data είναι λιγο τσιμπημένη στα 0.20 το MB, καλύτερες απο Planetsim


Με ενδιαφέρουν κυρίως τα data παντού, οπότε είναι ακριβή αυτή.
Σκεφτόμουν μήπως να χτυπούσα καμία πολωνική που έχουν τσάμπα data bundles, αλλά κάτι άκουσα ότι τα data τους δεν παίζουν έξω.
Τι μουφιες έχουν κάνει οι Πολωνοί και δεν δουλεύει με αυτούς το roaming Στην Ευρώπη;

- - - Updated - - -

Εδώ είμαστε:
https://surfroam.com/

Κάτι τέτοιο μάλιστα.
0.02€/mb

----------


## sdikr

Τελικά το κλείσανε,  μας φάγανε και τα credits,  δεν απαντάνε πλέον και στα email   ελπίζω να μην έχουν τον ίδιο τρόπο και στις υπόλοιπες σελίδες - επιχειρήσεις  του ομίλου Forbes  :Thumb down:

----------

